# Homemade playdoh



## whitewitchbeauty (Dec 1, 2015)

I thought it would be fun to make a batch of Plato for the kids at school where I work. So I made a big batch and they love it. I scented it it with a Christmas tree fragrance oil and it smells amazing! Here is my recipe 
Playdoh
3 cups flour
3 cups water
3 tbs olive or other liquid vegetable oil
3 tbs baking powder
1 1/2 cups sea salt
4 tbs fragrance or essential oil (vanilla works too) use as little or as much as you prefer
Food coloring

1. Put aside your fragrance and food coloring til playdoh cools a bit
2. Mix dry ingredients
3. Add liquids and warm over a low heat on your stove. Mix and dont stop until it looks like mashed potatoes.
4. Turn heat off. Take out the blob. Add fragrance and knead it in well.
5. Seperate your mass and roll into balls.
6. Add food coloring to your playdoh.
7. Done! 
Not ok to eat.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Dec 1, 2015)

Oops, forgot to put a picture on my original post


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 1, 2015)

I think that's a fun idea, but I don't think it's a good idea to use fragrance. There is a reason that Play-Doh (meaning the stuff you buy at the store) is technically edible. Maybe if you used lemongrass EO or mint EO - something edible. Or maybe lipbalm flavor.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Dec 1, 2015)

Good idea! I'll use vanilla extract  next round. I do have a nice caramel-vanilla flavored oil i could use!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 1, 2015)

I use to make that when our kids were young.   Will likely make it again once the grands are older.  I would use lip balm flavor oils.  Then no issues should they decide to eat a bit.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 1, 2015)

We always fragrance our with eo's in small percentage. Yellow=lemongrass, Purple=lavender, Orange=orange etc


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 1, 2015)

Those colors are richer than real Play Doh colors!!

A cautionary note whitewitchbeauty: many vanilla extracts have corn syrup or another type of sugar in them and keeping the play doh long term could mean mold and bacteria will affect it.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Dec 1, 2015)

I made this mornings with my flavored oil. The kindergarteners were so excited! Great advice on vanilla extract


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 2, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Those colors are richer than real Play Doh colors!!
> 
> A cautionary note whitewitchbeauty: many vanilla extracts have corn syrup or another type of sugar in them and keeping the play doh long term could mean mold and bacteria will affect it.


 
IME, home-made play-dough is not good for more than a few sessions. It gets dry, hard and crumbly. It doesn't contain the plasticizers or whatever that make store-bought Play-Doh last for years.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 2, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> I think that's a fun idea, but I don't think it's a good idea to use fragrance. There is a reason that Play-Doh (meaning the stuff you buy at the store) is technically edible. Maybe if you used lemongrass EO or mint EO - something edible. Or maybe lipbalm flavor.



I wouldn't add any additives beyond color if a young child is going to play with this. I don't think really young children should be exposed to essential oils beyond lavender and maybe tea tree and rosemary. Children up to the age of 6 may still put these in their mouths and while food coloring isn't the safest of things to use [technically], it is a great deal safer than essential oils and fragrance oils.

Other than that, this is nostalgic for me. I used to play with homemade playdoh when we made it school.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Dec 2, 2015)

Lavender would be nice! Im making more this weekend and will stick with lavender


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 2, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> IME, home-made play-dough is not good for more than a few sessions. It gets dry, hard and crumbly. It doesn't contain the plasticizers or whatever that make store-bought Play-Doh last for years.


That is true. It does not last long


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 2, 2015)

I've got a recipe somewhere for homemade Gak. I think it's mostly cornstarch and water? I will dig it up for you!


----------



## Arimara (Dec 2, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> I've got a recipe somewhere for homemade Gak. I think it's mostly cornstarch and water? I will dig it up for you!



If it is what I think it is, I'd love to see the recipe. I never got to play with Gak.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 2, 2015)

Some people call cornstarch + water "Gak" other people call the glue + borax "gak"

Cornstarch + Water gives the "non-newtonian fluid" that is like a liquid when you touch it slowly but acts solid if you hit it fast. Its really neat fun stuff!

Pretty sure its a 2:1 ratio of cornstarch to water. 

Glue + Borax gives a putty/goop like substance. Its like the goo you can get in containers that is transparent. Use white glue to make opaque goo, clear to make clear goo. Some people use "sta flo" brand starch (comes in a blue bottle) to make it instead of borax but, thats got borax in it and thats why it will also work... So if you make it just use borax.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 2, 2015)

if it's like a goop, I won't make it. My daughter's taken a shine to gross stuff like snot or poop related toys and I try not to encourage that with her.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 2, 2015)

Arimara said:


> if it's like a goop, I won't make it. My daughter's taken a shine to gross stuff like snot or poop related toys and I try not to encourage that with her.



Picture time then. Both are pretty gross but oh so much fun!:

Cornstarch "oobleck" or "gak"









Glue/borax "gak" "slime"


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Dec 2, 2015)

Ooh! Reminds me of Ghostbusters! Haha


----------



## Arimara (Dec 2, 2015)

I am definitely NOT making that. She'll live.


----------



## amd (Dec 3, 2015)

Watch out for gak on your carpet. Even the pro's couldn't get it out of mine. My mom used to make a no cook play dough with baby oil. It stayed really soft and lasted as long as we were interested in it. (Side note: I have never heard of kids eating playdoh. Even my mom was stumped. Glue on the other hand...)


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Dec 3, 2015)

Gak, slime, etc is outlawed in my house. Too many carpet incidents.


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 3, 2015)

whitewitchbeauty said:


> Gak, slime, etc is outlawed in my house. Too many carpet incidents.



I feel so sorry for the children.  What are a few carpets compared to a healthy and cherished childhood!?  

>Snicker<


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh yeah, that stuff wont come out of carpets unless you cut it out once it dries. Same with upholstered car seats :shifty:


----------



## Arimara (Dec 3, 2015)

amd said:


> Watch out for gak on your carpet. Even the pro's couldn't get it out of mine. My mom used to make a no cook play dough with baby oil. It stayed really soft and lasted as long as we were interested in it. (Side note: I have never heard of kids eating playdoh. Even my mom was stumped. Glue on the other hand...)



I was good for eating playdoh. That's half the reason I rarely got any. It smells so good though. PICA for the win?




kchaystack said:


> I feel so sorry for the children.  What are a few carpets compared to a healthy and cherished childhood!?
> 
> >Snicker<



Ooh, so I guess you're going to volunteer your time and vacuum to ensure our children (and grandbabies for those who have) have an awesome childhood? WHen can I schedule your services? :mrgreen:


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 3, 2015)

whitewitchbeauty said:


> I made this mornings with my flavored oil. The kindergarteners were so excited! Great advice on vanilla extract


 
Don't you love kindergarteners?  The color you had were fantastic - I wish real PlayDoh had them.

Yeah, it's very difficult to find the true vanilla extract that doesn't come watered down with sugars and waters.  Shoot - I just realized though that the true extract itself might also be a problem because of the alcohol content.


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 3, 2015)

Arimara said:


> Ooh, so I guess you're going to volunteer your time and vacuum to ensure our children (and grandbabies for those who have) have an awesome childhood? WHen can I schedule your services? :mrgreen:



Oh, no.  That is the great part of being an bachelor uncle.  You swoop in, spoil the kids and then run like heck....

Hahahahaha


----------



## dibbles (Dec 5, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I feel so sorry for the children.  What are a few carpets compared to a healthy and cherished childhood!?
> 
> >Snicker<



My kids played with it at Grandma's. Win-Win!


----------



## RiverRose (Jan 25, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I feel so sorry for the children.  What are a few carpets compared to a healthy and cherished childhood!?
> 
> >Snicker<



You don't have kids, do you? lol! 
I let my kid play with gak at the Children's museum in town, but not at home! The landlord would LOVE to keep our deposit over a ruined carpet roblem:


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 25, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I feel so sorry for the children.  What are a few carpets compared to a healthy and cherished childhood!?
> 
> >Snicker<



They can be healthy and happy without that evil stuff.
My mum sneaked in little tub over the Christmas and gave it to our daughter.
We were like, OK, she's a bit bigger now (8 yrs old) and she will now how to play with it.
Well, she was "happy and healthy" while playing with it, but 2 minutes out of sights and one of our kittens was covered in it. Poor kitty had to have a little hair cut. 
Not to mention how I learnt the hard way NOT to put any water on it because it just makes it worse. There are still spots on the carpet we just couldn't get out. 
Play dough all the way, nontoxic and cleans up easily. Slime (gak) was made in hell.
P.S. kitty is fine  outgrowing her bad haircut hehe


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 25, 2016)

RiverRose said:


> You don't have kids, do you? lol!
> I let my kid play with gak at the Children's museum in town, but not at home! The landlord would LOVE to keep our deposit over a ruined carpet roblem:



I have a niece and a nephew, and I would happily supply them with it next time I go to Texas.  

MY niece is 13 now, so I doubt she would care about it, but my nephew is 10...  I am betting it will be a blast!


----------

